# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Quelle srie TV prfrez-vous?

## fally

Prison Break, Desperates Housewives, Lost, SuperNaturel, 24h, Dr House....
la liste est longue

----------


## mlny84

Dans la case Autre, je rajouterai au moins les Stargate (avec une lgre prfrence  SG1 par rapport  Atlantis), ainsi que Les Experts (mme s'il y a parfois des grosses incohrences, avec une prfrence pour Las Vegas).

----------


## bakaneko

Comme mlny84 pour les CSI Las Vegas et je rajoute BattleStar Gallactica  ::D:

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

24h Chrono  ::king:: 

Certains personnes trouvent que les saisons se ressemblent, que jack bauer est un extraterrestre (je vous l'accorde, il subit un interrogatoire, son coeur lache, il repart 2min aprs et dans les 10 min il court comme un lapin  ::mouarf:: ). Il existe en effet des choses qui paraissent un peu "grosses" mais comme dans la plupart des sries d'action/suspense
Cependant, on ne s'ennuie jamais et j'adore le dtachement dont il fait preuve. Il garde la mme attitude que ce soit pour l'arrestation d'un mchant terroriste qui va faire sauter une bombe nuclaire ou pour rgler les problmes avec sa fille  ::mrgreen:: 
Ah Jack, t'es vraiment le meillleur  ::yaisse2:: 

Sinon, niveau sries un peu moins connues mais dlirantes:

- Californication ( pour se dtendre ya rien de mieux )
- Torchwood ( le spin off de dr who: original et attachant)

----------


## Vespasien

Je regardes encore prison break mais pour en connaitre la fin, plus par plaisir. Blas de voir les scnaristes sortir un lapin du chapeau 5 mn avant la fin de l'pisode. Plus rien ne stimule notre rflexion puisque  devient du Harry Potter.  Boycotterais la prochaine saison car  trop tirer sur le fil...

----------


## Rayek

Oula, y en a plein de bien ^^

- Battlestar Galactica
- Babylon 5
- Buffy : Surtout les dernires saisons qui tait bien noires
- Torchwood : Je l'ai dcouvert il y a peu, et c'est assez droutant au dbut. Srie anglaise fantastique o ils n'ont pas peur de choquer sur les attitudes des personnages entre eux.
- Sliders
- Les experts

----------


## ganga

Y'en a trop de serie:

Tu peux rajouter dans ta liste :

- How I met your mother
- Scrubs
- Damage
- Heroes
- Kyle xy
- Californication

Qui sont pas mal regard. (enfin par moi  ::): )

----------


## fally

> Je regardes encore prison break mais pour en connaitre la fin, plus par plaisir. Blas de voir les scnaristes sortir un lapin du chapeau 5 mn avant la fin de l'pisode. Plus rien ne stimule notre rflexion puisque  devient du Harry Potter.  Boycotterais la prochaine saison car  trop tirer sur le fil...


Moi je trouve quand mme bien les suspens. C'est surtout le but de ces sries!
Par contre, 24H, j'aime pas  cause des trucages. N'tant pas un profane dans l'in4matic, je trouve qu'ils nous dupent trop  ::lol::

----------


## lakitrid

choix limit ...
- Battlestar Galactica
- Stargate
- StarTrek Enterprise
- heroes

----------


## fally

> choix limit ...
> - Battlestar Galactica
> - Stargate
> - StarTrek Enterprise
> - heroes


Est-il possible d'en ajouter d'autres?

----------


## Rayek

> Est-il possible d'en ajouter d'autres?


Vu le nombre de sries et de gouts diffrents, il faudrait environ une taille de 120 posts pour toutes les mettres.

----------


## beekeep

WeeDs assurment !  ::mrgreen:: 

(et c'est mieux en VO ST)

----------


## laurentibus

pffffffffff 

je suis outr que personne n'ai encore parl de la plus grande serie de tous les temps : les Simpson

ma srie prfre et de loin  !!!

----------


## temperature

::mrgreen::  Las Vegas et Alerte  Malibu pour les femmes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Personnellement je suis fan des nouveauts, alors je dirais :
McGuyver, Magnum, les mysteres de l'ouest, Daktari, la petite maison dans la prairie, Code Quantum, Agence Tourisque, Mission Impossible, Melrose Place...

Et je rajouterais Pushing Daisies  la liste des meilleurs sries pour son univers dcal et le ct attachant des deux hroes.
Sinon je vous donne pas ma srie prfr, tout est dans mon avatar et ma signature.

----------


## Dia_FR

y a pas "buffy" et "angel", j'vote pas  ::lol::

----------


## fally

A propos, pensez-vous que c'est bien d'avoir toutes ses series TV en mme temps? On risque de se mlanger les pdales

----------


## l@rry

en ce moment pour moi,  part Dr House (petit chef d'oeuvre d'humour noir), c'est *Weeds*  ::yaisse2::   ::king:: (a passe sur canal+) les dialogues sont  tomber :
c'est l'histoire d'une mre qui se met  vendre de l'herbe pour payer ses factures aprs la mort de son mari.

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> en ce moment pour moi,  part Dr House (petit chef d'oeuvre d'humour noir), c'est Weeds  (a passe sur canal+) les dialogues sont  tomber :
> c'est l'histoire d'une mre qui se met  vendre de l'herbe pour payer ses factures aprs la mort de son mari.


A regarder absolument en VOST, les dialogues sont, comme noncs plus haut, dlicieux et saignants certaines fois  ::P: .
La traduction VF est correcte mais sans plus.

C'est une srie avec laquelle on prend normment de bon temps. Le jeu des acteurs et leurs charismes y sont pour beaucoup. Bien videmment, derrire cette srie djante et attachante se cache une critique constante et quelques fois assez violente de la socit amricaine actuelle.
Prise de conscience et surtout gros fou-rires  la pelle  ::king:: 

N'hsitez pas, Weeds c'est bon, mangez-en  ::mrgreen::

----------


## beekeep

il n'y a toujours pas de quatrime saison ?

je viens de finir de rematter les 3 hier soir, et franchement ils pourraient faire au moins deux saisons de plus !
moi je me lasse pas du perptuel engrenage on sait pas ou a va s'arrter  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

La srie a t prolonge pour une quatrime saison et on parle d'une diffusion ds la mi-juin  ::king::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

J'ajoute *Esprit Criminel*, les *Experts Miami* et *New York* (mes prfrs), et aussi 
*Shark* (pas trop connu en France) jou par un excellent James Wood. Le DVD est vendu  la fnac.

En parlant des *Experts Miami*, ce serait rigolo de crer un thread sur les fameuses rpliques d'*Horatio* ::mouarf:: 

Sans oublier bien sur *The big bang theory*

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Shark (pas trop connu en France) jou par un excellent James Wood. Le DVD est vendu  la fnac.


A ne pas rater galement, un James Wood au sommet de sa forme (comme aux poques de Salvador et Vampires). L'histoire de la vie quotidienne d'une quipe de procureurs (mene par J.W), spcialise dans les affaires criminelles impliquant des personnalits et personnes influentes. Des rpliques qui font mouches, un J.W attachant qui a des fois plus de mal  comprendre son ado de fille qu'une affaire de triple meurtre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Il parait que Chuck est pas mal (en plus pour c'est un geek le hros)



> J'ajoute Esprit Criminel,


+1. J'adore l'accent de Gideon...Un art subtile qui consiste  ne pas articuler une syllabe.

----------


## beekeep

> La srie a t prolonge pour une quatrime saison et on parle d'une diffusion ds la mi-juin


 ::lahola::

----------


## l@rry

j ai failli oublier la srie la plus dlirante de l'histoire : *Malcolm* bien sr !

----------


## ZouBi

The Big Bang Theory
Lost
The Sarah Connor Chronicles

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

J'oublie NCIS  ::D:

----------


## HelpmeMM

sherif fait moi peur 
les ttes bruls aussi
pour la nostalgie

et bien sur docteur house
pour le prsent

----------


## sinok

Dans le dsordre (ou sur un pied d'galit comme on veut)

OZ
Carnivle
Scrubs

----------


## Invit

QUOI ??? Vous avez mme pas cit *South Park* !!! LA srie la mieux dans le monde !

Sinon, +97.5 pour Malcolm !!  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Sabact

> Y'en a trop de serie:
> 
> - How I met your mother


Pas mal!!

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

> - How I met your mother
> Pas mal!!


Tu veux dire :  "Legen...Wait for it...Dary" !!

----------


## identifiant_bidon

> QUOI ??? Vous avez mme pas cit *South Park* !!! LA srie la mieux dans le monde !
> 
> Sinon, +97.5 pour Malcolm !!


100% d'accord pour Malcolm. Pas un seul mauvais pisode et de nombreux moments cultissimes. Bref une srie a pisser de rire... Et pour les fans : VIVE DEWEY (je l'adore ce petit mec)

----------


## smyley

Dead Like Me

----------


## fally

> Dead Like Me


Une srie?

----------


## HelpmeMM

> Une srie?


oui c'est une srie dead like me

diffuser en Fr sur france 4 et TSR 1 en ce moment notamment

----------


## fally

> oui c'est une srie dead like me
> diffuser en Fr sur france 4 et TSR 1 en ce moment notamment


Un TOUT petit rsum serait le bien venu!

----------


## smyley

> Un TOUT petit rsum serait le bien venu!





> Cette srie raconte la vie (ou plutt l'aprs-vie) de Georgia Lass, dite George, une adolescente de 18 ans qui, aprs avoir t tue par la chute de la lunette des toilettes de la station Mir, rejoint un groupe de  faucheurs  (Grim reapers) de Seattle. Morte sans vraiment l'tre, elle a maintenant pour mission de recueillir l'me des humains juste avant leur mort...
> 
> La mort est cause par les Spulcreux (Gravelings), des cratures invisibles pour les vivants qui provoquent les accidents en mettant des objets en mouvement.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Like_Me

ps. J'adore  ::aie::

----------


## bassim

NewYork Unit Spciale, et Bones quelques fois

les autres je regarde quand j'ai vraiment rien  faire, par contre Les Experts ... beurk

----------


## smyley

Les experts c'est des brles  :;):  ::aie::

----------


## bassim

> Les experts c'est des brles


il faut dire que j'ai mis du temps  comprendre ce mot, j'ai cherch dans un dictionnaire de la langue franaise et j'ai trouv a : _brle nom fminin. De l'arabe brl (mulet). 1. Imbcile, idiot. 2. Incomptent :  Quelle brle le vendeur du Brico ! Pas fichu de me donner le dosage pour faire mon enduit de lissage ! _  , et a m'a fait bien rire  ::king:: 

dsol de polluer ce post avec mes motions passagres

----------


## Sabact

Lorsque le dveloppement  c'est fatiguant,j'aimerai voir la srie romantique brsilienne: par exemple au coeur de passion, Terra nostra....  ::oops::  pas mal du tout!

----------


## Rakken

Stargate (avec une prfrence pour Atlantis),
Dead Like Me,
The Big Bang Theory (si quelqu'un sait si ca passe sur une chaine quelque part, j'suis prenneur, j'ai juste vu les deux/trois premiers pisodes sur dailymotion, et ca vaut vraiment le dtour),
Kyle XY, surtout les tous premiers pisodes quand il dcouvre le monde ^^

Mais bon, les sries ca va et ca vient. Il y a un an, j'aurai pu dire DeadZone ou Smallville, alors qu'en ce moment ca ne me dit franchement pas grand chose.

----------


## Loceka

> The Big Bang Theory (si quelqu'un sait si ca passe sur une chaine quelque part, j'suis prenneur, j'ai juste vu les deux/trois premiers pisodes sur dailymotion, et ca vaut vraiment le dtour)


Ca passe sur CBS, o tu peux voir les 4 derniers pisodes de la srie (si tu es aux USA)

----------


## fally

J'ai suivi (juste 8 pisodes) une srie Traveller (ou Dexter) dans laquelle trois copains ontf ait saut (ou du moins sont accuss) un muse! La police  leurs trousses, une course poursuite s'entame.......Trs intressant; le problme je sais plus rien du reste de la srie....quelqu'un peut renseigner?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> J'ai suivi (juste 8 pisodes) une srie Traveller (ou Dexter) dans laquelle trois copains ontf ait saut (ou du moins sont accuss) un muse! La police  leurs trousses, une course poursuite s'entame.......Trs intressant; le problme je sais plus rien du reste de la srie....quelqu'un peut renseigner?


Je crois que cette srie est annule.

----------


## Ak3tO

Pour moi c'est:

Numb3rsCold CaseNcisEsprits CriminelsLes experts (las vegas)Desperate HousewivesLes SimpsonMalcolmKyle XY

----------


## fally

> Je crois que cette srie est annule.


Pour raisons de public (je crois pas) ou financires ?

----------


## Chtulus

Salut,

Ben moi je rejoins beaucoup de monde avec :

24 Heures : Jack est trop fort...
Prison Break : L'ide de dfinir un absolut en 5 Scdes...

et je casse le mythe : Shriff fais mois peur, Chips, enfin mon poque  ::lol:: 

[et en mme temps j'adore les experts... (Tous, enfin toutes ou presque)
et "Esprits criminels" car c'est relaxant pour moi de voir des rflxions si inopines et vraies...]

Dj que j'adore me prendre la tte...  ::cfou:: 

Et surtout je ne serais sur ce site si je n'aimais apprendre...  ::king::

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Vous oubliez tous une srie cultissime , c'est impardonnable  ::D:  : ALF (Comment c'tait trop bien)

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

- PB
- Numb3rs
- NCIS
- Dark Angel
- BattleStar Galactica
- Heroes

----------


## Sphax

Pour moi ce sera:

X-Files pour le cot nostalgique  ::): 
Buffy, excellente volution des personnages
24H (surtout saisons 1&2, le reste est moins bon)
Dexter, vraiment excellent
Rome

----------


## totojordi

- Dexter !!! Superbe scnario 
- heroes Vraiment Prenant
- Simpsons Toujours dlire,  partir de rien ils font tout un pisode
- Sliders Quand j'tais plus jeune sa me passionnait

----------


## Alvaten

Moi c'est:

 1. heroes
 2. NCIS
 3. Les experts
 4. Les Simpsons
 5. Desperate Housewives 

Pour ne citer qu'eux...

Il m'est mme ariv de regarder Walker Texas Ranger  ::aie::

----------


## Alain B.

- Star Trek, tous sauf la derniere srie "Enterprise", par ordre de prfrence 
---Voyager
---Next gnration
---DS9
---la serie d'Origine, premiere du nom

- Farscape 
- Doctor Who ( en passant Torchwood c'est un spin off de Dr Who pas Dr House)
-Stargate ( SG1 et Atlantis)
-Andromeda

Dans la rubrique vieux machins
- Babylon 5
- Invasion planete terre (Earth Final Conflict en VO je crois, quelqu'un sait si une compile DVD est prvue ?)


Moi, fan de SF ? pourquoi dites vous a ?  ::roll::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> Pour raisons de public (je crois pas) ou financires ?


Manque d'audiences

----------


## fally

> Manque d'audiences


Une srie trs intressante pourtant  :;):

----------


## afrodje

Kyle XY aussi, sympa  voir.
Californication aussi  ::roll::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

Californication c'est pas dsagrable ne effet ^^

moi ya rien qui me rebute ^^

Et si je devais donner une preference ce serait South Park pour le mauvais gout, la mauvaise foi et le fais de taper toujours l ou l'hypocrisie aura mal ^^

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

- Dexter (trs bon scnario)
- The lost room (pas vraiment une srie mais trs bien)
- Heroes
- Lost
- Jericho
- Les 4400 (La 1re saison tait bien mais aprs...)
- Disparition (Comme pour The Lost Room)
- Oz
- 24 heures
- Prison break (Bien qu'aprs la 2me saison, c'est moins bien)
- NCIS

----------


## Invit

the Avengers / Chapeau Melon & Bottes de Cuir
ER / Urgences (les 4-5 premires saisons, aprs j'ai dcroch)
X-files (mme remarque que pour ER)

----------


## nini94

- les simpsons
- les experts las vegas (les vrais !!)
- friends
- desperate housewives
- dexter
- 4400
- scrubs
- californication 
- weeds ( norme cette srie...)
- damages

----------


## Drost

- Lost
- Heroes
- Dexter
- Stargate SG1
- Californication
- Weeds
- Dr. House

----------


## golliat

Stargate SG1, Hereos.

----------


## tigunn

- Space 2063
- FIREFLY   :8-): 
- Farscape
Bref si il n'y a pas de vaisseaux spatiaux, cela ne m'intresse pas.  ::lol::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Bon pour les fans de Prison break, 
je mets la B-A de la saison 4

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

Me concernant c'est : Prison Break, Dexter, Lost, Dr House

----------


## Rayek

> - Space 2063
> - FIREFLY  
> - Farscape
> Bref si il n'y a pas de vaisseaux spatiaux, cela ne m'intresse pas.


Et tu mets pas ni babylon 5, ni BattleStar Galacticca dans ta liste ???  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> Et tu mets pas ni babylon 5, ni BattleStar Galacticca dans ta liste ???


ni la srie V  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Gf6HqmTW

V mais c'etait troooop norme ^^

----------


## Jean-Michel Ormes

> V mais c'etait troooop norme ^^


Je les ai gards, j'aime bien moi aussi, bientt ils vont faire la suite

----------


## Alain B.

> Et tu mets pas ni babylon 5, ni BattleStar Galacticca dans ta liste ???


J'ai ador les premires sries de BattleStar.
Mais sans trop savoir pourquoi j'accroche pas aux nouvelles saisons.

----------


## Rayek

> J'ai ador les premires sries de BattleStar.
> Mais sans trop savoir pourquoi j'accroche pas aux nouvelles saisons.


Moi, je suis en train de regarder la saison 3 de la nouvelle serie et c'est du pur bonheur ^^

----------


## nicolas_151

Salut tout le monde

Je me permets d'ajouter le Camlon  la liste
c'est la premire srie Tv que j'ai regard

sinon, j'aime bien
-Mutant X
-Scrubs
-John Doe
-Slider (premire saison )

La liste peut tre longue il y a plein de bonne srie
en ce moment c'est
Docteur Hause et ma famille d'abord mme si c'est des rediffusions

----------


## miketidy

Les srie que j'aimes bien :

- les experts
- les simpsons biensur
- H
- Dr House
- Grey's Anatomy (oblig d'aimer un peu avec une copine qui ne regarde que ) ::D: 
- ...

----------


## shadowmoon

Perso, j'adore Dexter, Dr House, Doctor Who, Weeds, NCIS, Les Sopranos, 6 feet hunder ... et bien d'autres (vive jouteya)


(le tout en VO bien sur)

----------


## HiRoN

How I Met Your Mother !  ::mouarf::

----------


## lozeu

Heu...fort boyard? non non c'est une blague FB c'est pourri.  :;): 
Sans blague prison break et Dr house ce sont de trs bonnes sries bien faites et tout!
Sinon pour les classiques y'a les simpson, et le SAV d'omar et fred: c'est que du bonheur (c'est pas une srie a proprement parler mais c'est norme!)

----------


## Jasmine80

Je ne suis pas trop TV et je ne suis pas du tout sries
... nanmoins deux m'ont passionne

- Un Dos Tres
srie espagnole au sujet d'une cole de danse
- Dexter
srie amricaine au sujet d'un serial killer


^^ et oui, cela n'a rien  voir  :;):

----------


## Ekinoks

Dans le dsordre (ou plutt par ordre alphabtique ^^) :
- Battlestar Galactica
- Dr House
- Heroes
- Kaamelott (sisi j'vous jure  ::oops:: )
- Lost
- Simpsons
- South Park
- Weeds

Et si on compte les manga comme des sries (cette foi ci dans l'ordre :p) :
1ere, 2eme et 3eme place : *Gantz*
4eme : Naturo [Shippuuden]
5eme : Ergo Proxy
6eme : One Piece

----------

